# Swift Bolero one small design fault.



## Briarose

Hi has anyone else got a 2008 Bolero, we are thrilled to bits with ours (so far) only got it 3 weeks ago, but one small thing we think is a very bad design fault.

The strip of plastic that fits over the lighting unit underneath the cupboards that are over the cooker...............every time you cook or boil a kettle the plastic bows and curls as if it is cheap plastic that cannot stand the heat, it did this on our very first trip out and did go back somewhat when it gets cool again, but each time it happens it gets worse.

My Husband wondered if we should get some frosted glass cut to size, but I am worried if that would be safe ? we could take it back to Brownhills and claim under warranty but I would guess that they would only fit the exact same piece again..........which obv wouldn't help a lot.

Any ideas what we could do with it, I do wish Swift had put in a extractor too.


----------



## carol

Why not email Kath or Peter for firstly - telling them of the problem, and secondly maybe they have some thoughts and ideas and could help.

Especially as a design fault and not a dealer's fault.

Carol


----------



## SwiftGroup

Briarose said:


> Hi has anyone else got a 2008 Bolero, we are thrilled to bits with ours (so far) only got it 3 weeks ago, but one small thing we think is a very bad design fault.
> 
> The strip of plastic that fits over the lighting unit underneath the cupboards that are over the cooker...............every time you cook or boil a kettle the plastic bows and curls as if it is cheap plastic that cannot stand the heat, it did this on our very first trip out and did go back somewhat when it gets cool again, but each time it happens it gets worse.
> 
> My Husband wondered if we should get some frosted glass cut to size, but I am worried if that would be safe ? we could take it back to Brownhills and claim under warranty but I would guess that they would only fit the exact same piece again..........which obv wouldn't help a lot.
> 
> Any ideas what we could do with it, I do wish Swift had put in a extractor too.


I will get someone to respond tomorrow.You can send a pm if you want and we will call you.Peter


----------



## blackbirdbiker

Isn't it great that when you have a problem with your van the manufacture
is at hand to advise or help.  
Makes me wish I had a Swift :flag198: 

Keith


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Briarose said:


> Hi has anyone else got a 2008 Bolero, we are thrilled to bits with ours (so far) only got it 3 weeks ago, but one small thing we think is a very bad design fault.
> 
> The strip of plastic that fits over the lighting unit underneath the cupboards that are over the cooker...............every time you cook or boil a kettle the plastic bows and curls as if it is cheap plastic that cannot stand the heat, it did this on our very first trip out and did go back somewhat when it gets cool again, but each time it happens it gets worse.
> 
> My Husband wondered if we should get some frosted glass cut to size, but I am worried if that would be safe ? we could take it back to Brownhills and claim under warranty but I would guess that they would only fit the exact same piece again..........which obv wouldn't help a lot.
> 
> Any ideas what we could do with it, I do wish Swift had put in a extractor too.


That's what comes of trying to brew potheen in a motorhome :lol: :lol:


----------



## Briarose

Thanks Peter and thanks to all of you for the replies..............I must admit I was gutted when it happened the first time, as I am so pleased with our new baby and I just want it to stay perfect you know us women we like every little detail to be just right.

I am really impressed by the way to have had an answer direct from Peter that is really really great............I have to say this has to be the best forum on the internet for MHs so a big thankyou.


----------



## ingram

Briarose said:


> The strip of plastic that fits over the lighting unit underneath the cupboards that are over the cooker...............every time you cook or boil a kettle the plastic bows and curls as if it is cheap plastic that cannot stand the heat, it did this on our very first trip out and did go back somewhat when it gets cool again, but each time it happens it gets worse.
> 
> Any ideas what we could do with it, I do wish Swift had put in a extractor too.


I have seen that piece of plastic warped on a brand new 'van in a dealers showroom.

Harvey


----------



## Sonesta

I must say it is very commendable of Swift to have someone like Pete join a motorhome forum such as MHF and be prepared to answer their customers queries and complaints etc and this direct and honest approach towards their customers, certainly gives them a huge advantage over their competitors. Let's be frank here, when a customer comes across a problem with their precious motorhome it is distressing but if the dealer and manufacturer responds positively and efficiently then it certainly helps to keep their customer happy and then hopefully when the time comes for their customer to replace their vehicle they will be happy to buy from the same dealer or manufacturer again. Obviously, it makes a great deal of sense for Swift or any other motorhome manufacturer to look after their customers and of course the inevitable personal reccomendations that customers will talk or write about goes a long way in this industry and counts for a big part of any company's success. Customer satisfaction is probably the most important area of any business and if a company gets that right then they are defintely on the right road. 

Well done Swift and well done Pete and if any other motorhome manufacturer reads this - you would do well to take a leaf out of Swifts book!

Sue


----------



## Briarose

ingram said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> 
> The strip of plastic that fits over the lighting unit underneath the cupboards that are over the cooker...............every time you cook or boil a kettle the plastic bows and curls as if it is cheap plastic that cannot stand the heat, it did this on our very first trip out and did go back somewhat when it gets cool again, but each time it happens it gets worse.
> 
> Any ideas what we could do with it, I do wish Swift had put in a extractor too.
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen that piece of plastic warped on a brand new 'van in a dealers showroom.
> 
> Harvey
Click to expand...

That is interesting as we assumed the cooking or kettle had done it, mind you saying that it certainly is a lot worse when you are cooking etc and as I say it goes back in a fashion once cold again..........the first time it happened I was so shocked

we first viewed the Bolero back in April at a boatyard on the Norfolk Broads as the guy that owned the boatyard had just bought one and was thrilled with it...............I was going to give him a ring to see if he has the same probs (his was 2007 model) but will wait now to see the outcome of our probs having posted here.

My Husband wondered if there was anyway a extractor could be fitted a slim one such as my friend had in her 3 year old Kontiki.


----------



## MIKEJ

SwiftGroup said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi has anyone else got a 2008 Bolero, we are thrilled to bits with ours (so far) only got it 3 weeks ago, but one small thing we think is a very bad design fault.
> 
> The strip of plastic that fits over the lighting unit underneath the cupboards that are over the cooker...............every time you cook or boil a kettle the plastic bows and curls as if it is cheap plastic that cannot stand the heat, it did this on our very first trip out and did go back somewhat when it gets cool again, but each time it happens it gets worse.
> 
> My Husband wondered if we should get some frosted glass cut to size, but I am worried if that would be safe ? we could take it back to Brownhills and claim under warranty but I would guess that they would only fit the exact same piece again..........which obv wouldn't help a lot.
> 
> Hi
> We are collecting our new Bessacarr E560 tomorriow. I assume this fault applies to this model as well. Look forward to hearing your comments.
> MikeJ
> 
> Any ideas what we could do with it, I do wish Swift had put in a extractor too.
> 
> 
> 
> I will get someone to respond tomorrow.You can send a pm if you want and we will call you.Peter
Click to expand...


----------



## MIKEJ

*Bolero Design Fault*

Hi
We are collecting our new Bessacarr E560 tomorriow. I assume this fault applies to this model as well. Look forward to hearing your comments.
MikeJ


----------



## SwiftGroup

Hi, please send us a pm with your contact details so we are able to discuss the problem.

Many Thanks
Mick France - Swift Technical


----------



## grahamw

Hi All

Had the same problem with our 2007 Swift Bolero 630EW. I've seen the problem on a number of recent models.

The simplest fix is to remove the srews and withdraw the panel so you can drill additional securing holes equally spaced between those already there. The panel is made of acrylic and is therefore fairly brittle so drilling needs care.

Presumably this is what Swift will get a dealer to do for you.

Graham


----------



## Briarose

SwiftGroup said:


> Hi, please send us a pm with your contact details so we are able to discuss the problem.
> 
> Many Thanks
> Mick France - Swift Technical


Hi Mick I have already sent you a PM with contact number this am :wink:

Hi Graham I am just wondering if Swift can come up with a better option esp now the problem has come to light (no pun intended LOL) I would love to have some frosted glass cut or something but was worried about the safety aspect also for us to head to Brownhills for that to be done would be a 1.5 hour journey each way it would be far easier if we were able to get something done more locally as it is such a small but annoying problem I find I am watching the plastic all the time when we have anything cooking just waiting for it to start bending again................over to Swift :wink:


----------



## SwiftGroup

Hi Briarose,
Sorry, we have your PM. 

I will get Mick to contact you over the weekend and discuss what we can do,

thanks
Andy - Swift Technical


----------



## Briarose

Thats brilliant and thanks for your phone call too.


----------



## Briarose

Hi for anyone reading Swift have been brill and I would like to thank them for all their help on this matter, in this day and age it is a refreshing change to find that they really do care about their customers.

We have had 3 phone calls from them so far and lots of help.............have been advised to do nothing with the problem and that they will sort it one way or another.

Once again thankyou Swift group so much I am very very impressed.


----------



## grahamw

Hi Briarose

Good to hear that Swift have sorted things out for you. I too am really impressed with Swift's approach to customer care via MHF.

Getting user feedback I'm sure will prove invaluable to Swift in moving their product design forward. On that basis I'm wondering how you are managing with the circular fronted overhead cupboard in the kitchen. It's very deep and, with the protrusion of the sink below, difficult to reach to the back of. I've got some thoughts on a solution to this to make it more accessible. The other little niggle is the Thetford toilet size door fitted to the external nearside rear corner storage compartment on my 630EW Bolero. The compartment inside is nearly twice the height of the door but obviously the upper half cannot be easily accessed.

These are really the only two issues I have and like you we're delighted with our purchase.

Graham


----------



## MIKEJ

grahamw said:


> Hi Briarose
> 
> Good to hear that Swift have sorted things out for you. I too am really impressed with Swift's approach to customer care via MHF.
> 
> Getting user feedback I'm sure will prove invaluable to Swift in moving their product design forward. On that basis I'm wondering how you are managing with the circular fronted overhead cupboard in the kitchen. It's very deep and, with the protrusion of the sink below, difficult to reach to the back of. I've got some thoughts on a solution to this to make it more accessible. The other little niggle is the Thetford toilet size door fitted to the external nearside rear corner storage compartment on my 630EW Bolero. The compartment inside is nearly twice the height of the door but obviously the upper half cannot be easily accessed.
> 
> These are really the only two issues I have and like you we're delighted with our purchase.
> 
> Graham


Hi Graham
Like you I am really impressed with Swifts response through MHF. I would be pleased to hear your solution to making the cupboard more accessible, as my Wife (5'3") finds it hard to reach the back.
MikeJ


----------



## duds

I hope that you have better quality than the 2007 Bolero FB we hired this year which was a disgrace in quality of fit and finish and persuaded us never to buy one.


----------



## Briarose

duds said:


> I hope that you have better quality than the 2007 Bolero FB we hired this year which was a disgrace in quality of fit and finish and persuaded us never to buy one.


We are quite happy with ours there is nothing really that we could be disappointed in, maybe a hire vehicle hasn't been looked after the same as one owned by someone and looked after, a bit the same I guess as hire craft on the Norfolk Broads or a static caravan that is hired out.

We bought ours after seeing one owned by some people that we know who also were thrilled to bits with it, theirs was the 2007 model and we have the 2008.............they have been very pleased with it and recommended it to us.

Graham to reply to you yes it is quite hard to reach the back of that cupboard but I just keep pots in there when we are stationery I leave them at the bottom front of that cupboard.


----------



## SwiftGroup

duds said:


> I hope that you have better quality than the 2007 Bolero FB we hired this year which was a disgrace in quality of fit and finish and persuaded us never to buy one.


Who did you hire it from?Peter.


----------



## duds

*swift Bolero*

The Swift Bolero is a good concept but is full of design defects and poor quality finishings. The step making separate levels inside the centre of the living area is dangerous. The habitation door jams and central locking locked us in. The large fridge we had developed faulty electronics and with no manual backup and had to have a new circuitboard fitted. The overhead cupboard doors do not lock properly and deposit contents in transit. The shower door fittings are inadequate. The same goes for the Swift Ace Airstream and Sundance 630 Models 2007 we also hired. We shall never buy a Swift product as a result and several dealers have told us of warranty problems with Swift models this year.


----------



## duds

Bolero and Ace Airstream 2007 Hire from Abacus of Ferndown Sundance 2007 hire from Johns Cross Robertsbridge


----------



## SwiftGroup

duds said:


> Bolero and Ace Airstream 2007 Hire from Abacus of Ferndown Sundance 2007 hire from Johns Cross Robertsbridge


Thanks, we will follow your complaints up with the Dealer.Most of the issues you have comented on have been discussed on this Forum and we have dealt with.Peter.


----------



## SwiftGroup

MIKEJ said:


> grahamw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Briarose
> 
> Good to hear that Swift have sorted things out for you. I too am really impressed with Swift's approach to customer care via MHF.
> 
> Getting user feedback I'm sure will prove invaluable to Swift in moving their product design forward. On that basis I'm wondering how you are managing with the circular fronted overhead cupboard in the kitchen. It's very deep and, with the protrusion of the sink below, difficult to reach to the back of. I've got some thoughts on a solution to this to make it more accessible. The other little niggle is the Thetford toilet size door fitted to the external nearside rear corner storage compartment on my 630EW Bolero. The compartment inside is nearly twice the height of the door but obviously the upper half cannot be easily accessed.
> 
> These are really the only two issues I have and like you we're delighted with our purchase.
> 
> Graham
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Graham
> Like you I am really impressed with Swifts response through MHF. I would be pleased to hear your solution to making the cupboard more accessible, as my Wife (5'3") finds it hard to reach the back.
> MikeJ
Click to expand...

About the same size as our Designer!!!Peter.


----------



## MIKEJ

*Re: swift Bolero*



duds said:


> The Swift Bolero is a good concept but is full of design defects and poor quality finishings. The step making separate levels inside the centre of the living area is dangerous. The habitation door jams and central locking locked us in. The large fridge we had developed faulty electronics and with no manual backup and had to have a new circuitboard fitted. The overhead cupboard doors do not lock properly and deposit contents in transit. The shower door fittings are inadequate. The same goes for the Swift Ace Airstream and Sundance 630 Models 2007 we also hired. We shall never buy a Swift product as a result and several dealers have told us of warranty problems with Swift models this year.


Hi
We had our first outing this weekend with our new Bessacarr E560FB, and were delighted with it. We could find nothing to fault it, and it ticked every box we were looking for in a motorhome. Long may this continue.
MikeJ


----------



## Alfa_Scud

Is it me or is it coincidence that duds is new & has immediately launched into an attack on Swift products? Please forgive me if I'm wrong but recently there seems to be quite a few people (& I know I'm new here, but I have paid my tenner!!) with only a few posts to their name writing very abrupt messages that just seem to have a dig at certain things, people etc.

As I said, sorry if i'm wrong


----------



## b6x

I agree totally. Very suspicious. It's a bit unfair maybe, but I very seldom take any criticising remarks seriously from anyone with no subscription. 

Strangely, there are people in this world that find trolling exciting and worthwhile. God knows why though. 

Although, saying all that, we crossed Swift products off our shortlist when looking for a new van earlier this year after reading reviews etc. Wish we hadn't now though as I too am amazed (and a bit jealous :lol: ) with the direct contact owners now have with a company that commendably trying everything to improve their image and products.

Keep up the good work Swift! And maybe mention how fruitful this relationship is when you meet up with other manufacturers.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Briarose

Alfa_Scud said:


> Is it me or is it coincidence that duds is new & has immediately launched into an attack on Swift products? Please forgive me if I'm wrong but recently there seems to be quite a few people (& I know I'm new here, but I have paid my tenner!!) with only a few posts to their name writing very abrupt messages that just seem to have a dig at certain things, people etc.
> 
> As I said, sorry if i'm wrong


I must admit I thought exactly the same and said as much to my Husband esp the bit about the floor being dangerous Quote _The step making separate levels inside the centre of the living area is dangerous._ having the Bolero I can't quite make that one out, you know it is there don't you ? so how is it dangerous ?

I also noticed that another post by duds although nothing to do with Swift was posted in the Swift forum.

Swift have more than gone out of their way to answer anything we have asked etc I can't say anymore than that....... pity other companies can't say the same.


----------



## SwiftGroup

Briarose said:


> Alfa_Scud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it me or is it coincidence that duds is new & has immediately launched into an attack on Swift products? Please forgive me if I'm wrong but recently there seems to be quite a few people (& I know I'm new here, but I have paid my tenner!!) with only a few posts to their name writing very abrupt messages that just seem to have a dig at certain things, people etc.
> 
> As I said, sorry if i'm wrong
> 
> 
> 
> I must admit I thought exactly the same and said as much to my Husband esp the bit about the floor being dangerous Quote _The step making separate levels inside the centre of the living area is dangerous._ having the Bolero I can't quite make that one out, you know it is there don't you ? so how is it dangerous ?
> 
> I also noticed that another post by duds although nothing to do with Swift was posted in the Swift forum.
> 
> Swift have more than gone out of their way to answer anything we have asked etc I can't say anymore than that....... pity other companies can't say the same.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your support.I dont mind criticism when its contructive as we can learn from it.We arnt perfect but the Forum has gone a long way in helping us implementing improvements and changing how we view our customers.I am sure Duds was just frustrated and if he hasnt been reading the forum he wouldnt know that we had 'seen the light'! Peter.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Mmmm, I'm not so sure that anyone would both registering towards the end of September just to start stirring in mid November, although it does seem strange for duds first post to be such a stirring stick in an ants nest item. :roll: 
As far as the floor level change in the Bolero is concerned, it has to go somewhere and I prefer it where it is, rather than complicating the footwork on final approach and touchdown in the pilot's seat up front. Unless you're going to prance about in the dark 8O There shouldn't be a problem.

Andy


----------



## Briarose

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Mmmm, I'm not so sure that anyone would both registering towards the end of September just to start stirring in mid November, although it does seem strange for duds first post to be such a stirring stick in an ants nest item. :roll:
> As far as the floor level change in the Bolero is concerned, it has to go somewhere and I prefer it where it is, rather than complicating the footwork on final approach and touchdown in the pilot's seat up front. Unless you're going to prance about in the dark 8O There shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Andy


Unless you're going to prance about in the dark There shouldn't be a problem..........................sounds like fun :wink: esp after a bottle of vino, I must be missing out somewhere ROFL


----------



## SwiftGroup

Briarose said:


> Steamdrivenandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm, I'm not so sure that anyone would both registering towards the end of September just to start stirring in mid November, although it does seem strange for duds first post to be such a stirring stick in an ants nest item. :roll:
> As far as the floor level change in the Bolero is concerned, it has to go somewhere and I prefer it where it is, rather than complicating the footwork on final approach and touchdown in the pilot's seat up front. Unless you're going to prance about in the dark 8O There shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Andy
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're going to prance about in the dark There shouldn't be a problem..........................sounds like fun :wink: esp after a bottle of vino, I must be missing out somewhere ROFL
Click to expand...

Talking about the dark have any of you an opinion on internal lighting ie too bright,too many lights,too little ,awning lights etc.Peter.


----------



## MIKEJ

*SWIFT BOLERO*

Hi Peter
Only spent 1 weekend in our new Bessacar but lighting seemed fine to us, just right.
Any chance of instructions re fitting bike rack to E560FB? Thanks.
MikeJ


----------



## Briarose

SwiftGroup said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steamdrivenandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm, I'm not so sure that anyone would both registering towards the end of September just to start stirring in mid November, although it does seem strange for duds first post to be such a stirring stick in an ants nest item. :roll:
> As far as the floor level change in the Bolero is concerned, it has to go somewhere and I prefer it where it is, rather than complicating the footwork on final approach and touchdown in the pilot's seat up front. Unless you're going to prance about in the dark 8O There shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Andy
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're going to prance about in the dark There shouldn't be a problem..........................sounds like fun :wink: esp after a bottle of vino, I must be missing out somewhere ROFL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talking about the dark have any of you an opinion on internal lighting ie too bright,too many lights,too little ,awning lights etc.Peter.
Click to expand...

Perfect for us nice to have so many to choose from and we use them in different ways at different times of day, one thing we have found if you leave the awning light on during the night it actually shines just enough light through one of the cupboards to not be pitch black inside............handy if you are somewhere that is pitch black if you need the loo in the night.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

SwiftGroup said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steamdrivenandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm, I'm not so sure that anyone would both registering towards the end of September just to start stirring in mid November, although it does seem strange for duds first post to be such a stirring stick in an ants nest item. :roll:
> As far as the floor level change in the Bolero is concerned, it has to go somewhere and I prefer it where it is, rather than complicating the footwork on final approach and touchdown in the pilot's seat up front. Unless you're going to prance about in the dark 8O There shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Andy
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're going to prance about in the dark There shouldn't be a problem..........................sounds like fun :wink: esp after a bottle of vino, I must be missing out somewhere ROFL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talking about the dark have any of you an opinion on internal lighting ie too bright,too many lights,too little ,awning lights etc.Peter.
Click to expand...

I haven't sampled Swift Group van lighting in the dark, as yet, but the move towards LED's seems unstoppable. Someone did tell me that all the interior lighting on next year's version of my van will be all LED. Hopefully with the compressor fridge sucking up so much juice it'll let the charge in the batteries last a bit better.
We do have two LED reading lights on stalks already and I find their cold light a bit off putting as it glares off the page. Mind you they have a dinky little red LED in the centre of the light which acts as a real boys toy type switch. At night it casts a warm red glow around the interior, like the ops room of a sub at night, but no periscope. I don't think it would be bright enough to let you see the step in the middle of a Bolero though :roll: 
Andy


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Re: SWIFT BOLERO*



MIKEJ said:


> Hi Peter
> Only spent 1 weekend in our new Bessacar but lighting seemed fine to us, just right.
> Any chance of instructions re fitting bike rack to E560FB? Thanks.
> MikeJ


Yep Pm your details and I will arrange for them to be posted.Peter.


----------



## christopherobin

Peter

I think the lights are just right, lots of combinations, for that
romantic effect !!

Thank You

Chris


----------



## grahamw

Peter

There appears to be an endless combination of lights to play with in the Bolero. Your designers have got it absolutely spot on (no pun intended). Resting in the swivel seats you have the two small overhead spotlights. Dining you have the four bench spotlights and cooking you have the two beautifully positioned down lights plus the under cupboard lighting. Now that I've wrested control of the outside and step light from some wayward control system it's perfect. Wouldn't change a thing.

Two of the MR16 halogen lights blew a short while ago and I've had a hell of a job getting replacements. My dealer tells me there's no demand for them so he doesn't stock them. He said he could order them from you but when I heard the price I thought I'd go for some LED lights. I've ordered some soft white LED lights incorporating 30 LED's in the unit. They're roughly comparable to a 13 watt halogen and run cool. We tend to read via these lights and adjustment is an important issue without burning your hand. I think moving to LED lighting is the next stage and the price of them to companies like Swift must now be getting very competitive with their halogen equivalents. It would also be a reduction in our carbon footprint - sorry tyre track!

Graham


----------



## duds

*SWIFT Motorhomes*

Duds is not frustrated but sad at the poor quality that seems to be generally accepted by customers on a Swift Bolero costing upwards of £40k or a Sundance or an Ace Airstream I found the same problems on the 2007 models Sundance, and Ace Airstream. I attended the 2007 Birmingham Show and visited the Swift Stand. The production quality has not addressed for the better. I can only speak as I found from 3 separate as new hire vehicles. The hirers agreed with me and I was given a partial hire refund thanks to the fact I am a lawyer and would have sued them otherwise for spoilt holiday. I set out to buy a Swift Bolero but wisely wanted to hire one first. My holidays in the vehicles were ruined. That speaks for itself and I will not buy a Swift vehicle now. One needs to look behind the finish and then you will be dissappointed in the usage of the vehicle. I can only speak from personal experience. I emailed Swift 2 months ago with my complaints on the company web site and got no reply. So much for its customer service but it seems to read this forum.


----------



## grahamw

Hi MikeJ

You asked me earlier about a modification to the upper circular fronted cupboard in the Bolero 630EW kitchen. I bought a couple of telescopic struts from B&Q and built a pull out shelf which when extended arrives at a very accessible position. 

I would have liked to have obtained some matching wall board to that already used in the model but have had to compromise with a material that's reasonably close. I reckon Swift could produce a much lighter nicely designed wire pull-out rack.

I've attached a picture of the modification. 

Graham


----------



## Briarose

Hi Graham did you add the wine glass holders, I really miss the ones we had in our caravan.

I think our cupboard is slightly different from yours though.


----------



## Sonesta

My word duds - you certainly seem more than annoyed with Swift. What would you be like if you actually had purchased one of their vehicles instead of hiring one? I dread to think!

Seriously though - from my personal point of view I have nothing but praise for Swift as a company and our last motorhome was a Swift Kontiki 645 and we were thrilled to bits with it. When I had cause to contact Swift due to Brownhills making a pigs ear of some warranty work that needed doing Swift were marvellous and bent over backwards to help us sort things out. Customer care seems to be very important to Swift and after reading many of the posts on this and other forums it would seem Swift have impressed a lot of their customers by how they have dealt with after sales problems so it would seem that you must have just struck unlucky duds!

I was suprised to read you were a lawyer though - cos I honestly thought when I first read your posts that you must be a rival competitor just out to put the boot in - Lol! Just shows how you can easily jump to the wrong conclusions about folk sometimes!

Sue


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

*Re: SWIFT Motorhomes*



duds said:


> Duds is not frustrated but sad at the poor quality that seems to be generally accepted by customers on a Swift Bolero costing upwards of £40k or a Sundance or an Ace Airstream I found the same problems on the 2007 models Sundance, and Ace Airstream. I attended the 2007 Birmingham Show and visited the Swift Stand. The production quality has not addressed for the better. I can only speak as I found from 3 separate as new hire vehicles. The hirers agreed with me and I was given a partial hire refund thanks to the fact I am a lawyer and would have sued them otherwise for spoilt holiday. I set out to buy a Swift Bolero but wisely wanted to hire one first. My holidays in the vehicles were ruined. That speaks for itself and I will not buy a Swift vehicle now. One needs to look behind the finish and then you will be dissappointed in the usage of the vehicle. I can only speak from personal experience. I emailed Swift 2 months ago with my complaints on the company web site and got no reply. So much for its customer service but it seems to read this forum.


I'm sure Peter will respond Duds (and v glad to see you've subscibed and that you've got a Swift Gp Autocruise van tee hee :wink: - sorry).

As Peter said before, a lot of the issues you described in the '07 hire vans have been tackled by Swift in the interim.

Whilst hiring a van to try it out before purchase is a good idea in principle you do have to consider that if the hirer has been less than thorough in the ongoing care of the vehicle and earning rental has taken preference over maintenance, recalls etc you might get a false impression. Plenty of users of '07 vehicles on MHF had issues with Swift which have been resolved heroically in the last few months and I believe they now express themselves delighted. The few users of '08 vehicles, so far, do not appear to have had the same level of probs.

Andy


----------



## MIKEJ

grahamw said:


> Hi MikeJ
> 
> You asked me earlier about a modification to the upper circular fronted cupboard in the Bolero 630EW kitchen. I bought a couple of telescopic struts from B&Q and built a pull out shelf which when extended arrives at a very accessible position.
> 
> I would have liked to have obtained some matching wall board to that already used in the model but have had to compromise with a material that's reasonably close. I reckon Swift could produce a much lighter nicely designed wire pull-out rack.
> 
> I've attached a picture of the modification.
> 
> Graham


Hi Graham
Looks good-given me something to think about. Thanks
MikeJ


----------



## Briarose

Hi again Peter

Just a couple of thoughts ref the Bolero (things going through my mind at 5am this morning :roll: ) don't know if others agree but one of the things we miss on our caravan is cupboard access to the area below the seating in the lounge area, it would be far easier if there was a lift up cupboard door underneath the seating.

Also would be nice if there was some place in one of the higher cupboards to clip wine glasses and maybe a couple of bottle holders.

As I say nothing major just little things we miss from our Eldiss Cyclone................and only suggestions for you for the future.


----------



## SwiftGroup

Briarose said:


> Hi again Peter
> 
> Just a couple of thoughts ref the Bolero (things going through my mind at 5am this morning :roll: ) don't know if others agree but one of the things we miss on our caravan is cupboard access to the area below the seating in the lounge area, it would be far easier if there was a lift up cupboard door underneath the seating.
> 
> Also would be nice if there was some place in one of the higher cupboards to clip wine glasses and maybe a couple of bottle holders.
> 
> As I say nothing major just little things we miss from our Eldiss Cyclone................and only suggestions for you for the future.


Thanks for that.Peter


----------



## MIKEJ

Briarose said:


> Hi again Peter
> 
> Just a couple of thoughts ref the Bolero (things going through my mind at 5am this morning :roll: ) don't know if others agree but one of the things we miss on our caravan is cupboard access to the area below the seating in the lounge area, it would be far easier if there was a lift up cupboard door underneath the seating.
> 
> Also would be nice if there was some place in one of the higher cupboards to clip wine glasses and maybe a couple of bottle holders.
> 
> As I say nothing major just little things we miss from our Eldiss Cyclone................and only suggestions for you for the future.


Hi Briarose
I have fitted the cupboard above the fridge with bottle and glass holders-its exactly the right size. These can be obtained from any camping shop.
MikeJ


----------



## Briarose

MIKEJ said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi again Peter
> 
> Just a couple of thoughts ref the Bolero (things going through my mind at 5am this morning :roll: ) don't know if others agree but one of the things we miss on our caravan is cupboard access to the area below the seating in the lounge area, it would be far easier if there was a lift up cupboard door underneath the seating.
> 
> Also would be nice if there was some place in one of the higher cupboards to clip wine glasses and maybe a couple of bottle holders.
> 
> As I say nothing major just little things we miss from our Eldiss Cyclone................and only suggestions for you for the future.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Briarose
> I have fitted the cupboard above the fridge with bottle and glass holders-its exactly the right size. These can be obtained from any camping shop.
> MikeJ
Click to expand...

Hi thats a really good idea, the only thing is we have had the Sky mini box fitted in there, and also a DVD recorder.............I also pop my laptop in there as it is too big for the dedicated area in the cab.

But you have given me an idea we could probably fix some in another cupboard I hadn't realised that you could buy them from camping shops.

Just out of interest what do you keep in the cupboards above the seating area, we wish the shelves were adjustable in those...........we could probably take out one of the middle bits though and fix holders there.


----------



## MIKEJ

Hi Briarose
In one cupboard we keep 'bits and bobs' which we keep in plastic containers. The other we are undecided about, but it may be books etc. as we are going to Spain for the Winter and will need some reading matter.
MikeJ


----------



## Briarose

MIKEJ said:


> Hi Briarose
> In one cupboard we keep 'bits and bobs' which we keep in plastic containers. The other we are undecided about, but it may be books etc. as we are going to Spain for the Winter and will need some reading matter.
> MikeJ


We might see you in Spain LOL as that is our plan.

Ref books I have bought the couple of books that are out about folk taking time out to travel around Europe in a motorhome it really makes you want to set off right now.


----------



## Briarose

Hi as we have been chatting about Boleros in this topic have any of you fitted or sorted out a different aerial to the one that actually comes with the vehicle ? we find the one supplied with the vehicle (possibly to do with Fiat vans) has a lot of interference when using the radio...........and also hard to pick up channels.

We have now also bought the bottle holders that we talked about so going to fit them in one of the cupboards, also got the bike rack sorted today wonderful job by Camper UK Lincoln (see my other topic).


----------



## Briarose

Thanks again to Mick at Swift and this forum we should have a new part this week to solve this problem.

Just got to sort the blessed radio out sometime, but guess that is going to be another trip to Newark :roll:


----------



## grahamw

Briarose

Just to underline that the radio problem I'm sure is not a Swift/Fiat problem as mine works fine and has never given any trouble with as good reception as my car.

I did have cause to slide the radio out on one occasion to retrieve the serial number on the back so I could register it with Blaupunct and obtain their free theft cover. I have to say it was a bit of a rats nest behind there with unprotected diodes nestling in the wiring. The radio of course is finally fitted by your dealer and not Swift.

I would certainly recommend that you have your dealer check things out.

Graham


----------



## Briarose

grahamw said:


> Briarose
> 
> Just to underline that the radio problem I'm sure is not a Swift/Fiat problem as mine works fine and has never given any trouble with as good reception as my car.
> 
> I did have cause to slide the radio out on one occasion to retrieve the serial number on the back so I could register it with Blaupunct and obtain their free theft cover. I have to say it was a bit of a rats nest behind there with unprotected diodes nestling in the wiring. The radio of course is finally fitted by your dealer and not Swift.
> 
> I would certainly recommend that you have your dealer check things out.
> 
> Graham


Hi Graham Swift sent someone out to our house to check out the problem he couldn't do anything to sort it and this is what he wrote.

*No connectivity between aerial signal plug below/behind lower glovebox and aerial.

*12 volt supply not present at connector behind glovebox. suppy is present behind radio (A5)

We don't mind taking it in but it is the time it takes from home you can safely say a day is taken up..........so far we have put up with managing with CDS.


----------



## Spacerunner

It appears that 'just one small design fault' has evolved into quite a long list! I looked at a Bolero last week, although it was very impressive I did find that the headroom was a little on the low side above the stepped section. And I'm only 5' 10". Also the lack of front access to the underbed storage stood out a mile. Mmmm...back to the drawing board methinks.


----------



## Briarose

Spacerunner said:


> It appears that 'just one small design fault' has evolved into quite a long list! I looked at a Bolero last week, although it was very impressive I did find that the headroom was a little on the low side above the stepped section. And I'm only 5' 10". Also the lack of front access to the underbed storage stood out a mile. Mmmm...back to the drawing board methinks.


Hiya I think with any new motorhome you are going to get snagging faults........I know my Friend has a brand new Autotrail and has some niggly probs the only thing I can say is that Swift have done everything in their power to put things right for us personally and that in itself is worth its weight in gold, unlike other companies.

We love ours and for the size etc I don't think you can go wrong we find it an easy vehicle to manouvre in car parks etc etc we have the fixed bed so find we have plenty of storage space under there too and plus we seem to have more storage in the cupboards with the revolving kitchen unit etc than we ever had in our old twin axle caravan.

When you say lack of access do you mean as in that you have to lift the beds up rather than access from a front lifting cupboard ?


----------



## grahamw

Hi Briarose

I understand what you are saying. A trip to the dealer makes for an expensive solution both in time and hence money.

It's impressive that Swift sent someone to your house to try and sort it but I think what he is saying is that the malfunction in the radio is not a result of Swifts conversion and that it is a problem to be addressed by Fiat warranty as the available Fiat aerial lead does not appear to be connected to anything. The Fiat aerial lead does travel out into the nearside wing mirror I believe.

The Swift engineer's reference to a 12 volt supply not present at the connector behind the glovebox would also appear to be a Fiat warranty issue. The supply present at A5 I believe refers to a supply of 12 volts to operate an auto antenna should one be fitted. Although, if your radio is functioning, albeit poor reception, then it must be receiving a supply from somewhere.

The long and short of it does appear to be that the poor performance of the radio is a Fiat warranty issue in that available services provided by Fiat to allow for the easy installation of a radio (by Swift) are not connected ie aerial connection. Sorry I can't be anymore helpful but a trip to your Fiat dealer appears to be the only answer.

Graham


----------



## Briarose

grahamw said:


> Hi Briarose
> 
> I understand what you are saying. A trip to the dealer makes for an expensive solution both in time and hence money.
> 
> It's impressive that Swift sent someone to your house to try and sort it but I think what he is saying is that the malfunction in the radio is not a result of Swifts conversion and that it is a problem to be addressed by Fiat warranty as the available Fiat aerial lead does not appear to be connected to anything. The Fiat aerial lead does travel out into the nearside wing mirror I believe.
> 
> The Swift engineer's reference to a 12 volt supply not present at the connector behind the glovebox would also appear to be a Fiat warranty issue. The supply present at A5 I believe refers to a supply of 12 volts to operate an auto antenna should one be fitted. Although, if your radio is functioning, albeit poor reception, then it must be receiving a supply from somewhere.
> 
> The long and short of it does appear to be that the poor performance of the radio is a Fiat warranty issue in that available services provided by Fiat to allow for the easy installation of a radio (by Swift) are not connected ie aerial connection. Sorry I can't be anymore helpful but a trip to your Fiat dealer appears to be the only answer.
> 
> Graham


Thanks Graham yes we agree with that and I think Swift were unhappy too as apparently they pay quite a lot to Fiat to do the radio in the mirror rather than a normal van aerial..........it is just a shame that the Fiat dealer also is miles away from us.


----------



## teemyob

*Design Fault*

Along with the Major deisgn fault, it is Built on a Fiat chassis.

Trev.


----------



## stewartwebr

I cannot fault the service I have received from Swift. Every member of the team has been extremely friendly and efficient in dealing with the small issues I have had. They are a credit to the industry and setting standards of customer care that have never been seen before. 
I have owned 3 new Swift vehicles and will certainly be replacing my current van with a new Swift when the time comes.

Peter,

One suggestion I would make, and it is a suggestion and not a criticism. I observed an access door which is fitted as standard to the drawer unit in the rear lounge of Swift Caravans. It looks the same unit. The hatch is almost floor level under the pull out slats for the bed. I thought what a great idea. On looking at my 630L I see it’s a bit of a wasted space. You can sort of access it from the side lockers from the back, but no way could it be used as storage. As you are more than aware any space is valuable space in a Motorhome, so perhaps this could be adopted.

My thoughts around making a suggestion are around if we all made little suggestions it could improve the product and allow the designers to get a feel for what the customer sees as important and more importantly make a product they may buy.

Wishing all members a Very Merry Christmas

Stewart


----------



## grahamw

Hi Spacerunner

I think if you read this thread carefully you'll find that "just one small design fault" has not evolved into a long list. Contributors from owners of Boleros in this thread has resulted in very little negative comment and much praise. If you look through the thread in detail you'll find comment from Peter Smith at Swift encouraging Bolero owners to make critical comment about the vehicles. Its refreshing to have a voice in this way and I'm sure this feedback is valued. 

Having enjoyed caravans and lately motorhomes for many years I'm wise enough now to know that what might not suit me is perfect for somebody else. The fact that you are now "going back to the drawing board" suggest that the absolutely perfect motorhome still eludes you. We have a lot in common but I do feel that I'm getting pretty close.

Graham


----------



## Spacerunner

grahamw said:


> Hi Spacerunner
> 
> I think if you read this thread carefully you'll find that "just one small design fault" has not evolved into a long list. Contributors from owners of Boleros in this thread has resulted in very little negative comment and much praise. If you look through the thread in detail you'll find comment from Peter Smith at Swift encouraging Bolero owners to make critical comment about the vehicles. Its refreshing to have a voice in this way and I'm sure this feedback is valued.
> 
> Having enjoyed caravans and lately motorhomes for many years I'm wise enough now to know that what might not suit me is perfect for somebody else. The fact that you are now "going back to the drawing board" suggest that the absolutely perfect motorhome still eludes you. We have a lot in common but I do feel that I'm getting pretty close.
> 
> Graham


I have read this topic extremely carefully, hence my comments. I think the Bolero is a fine product, which is why I was checking one out. The high level of PR that Swift are getting from this site may well be a deciding factor if and when I consider changing my present 'van. But let's remember this is a PR exercise, however charming and efficient the Swift team are.
However, the 'van I looked at was the classical caravan layout, two front benches and rear kitchen, which Swift have been doing for donkey years with front access to the underbed storage, why go backwards now?


----------



## grahamw

Hi Spacerunner

Interesting point you make about Swift's motives in contributing to this site. Sure it's PR and without a good public image their business will not be the success it could be. I would be the first to admit that their public image in the past could have been better.

The credit is due to them though for trying to build their public image not just through a good product but also through excellent customer care. Whilst PR can amount to a deception you can't fake customer care you have to deliver it. I think we Swift owners would be the first to shout if their "charming and efficient team" were falling short of delivering the goods. Check next week you might find us just doing that.

Graham


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

grahamw said:


> Hi Spacerunner
> 
> Interesting point you make about Swift's motives in contributing to this site. Sure it's PR and without a good public image their business will not be the success it could be. I would be the first to admit that their public image in the past could have been better.
> 
> The credit is due to them though for trying to build their public image not just through a good product but also through excellent customer care. Whilst PR can amount to a deception you can't fake customer care you have to deliver it. I think we Swift owners would be the first to shout if their "charming and efficient team" were falling short of delivering the goods. Check next week you might find us just doing that.
> 
> Graham


What's happening next week then Graham (apart from groaning bellies etc)? 

There are benefits to all parties through Swift group monitoring this site.
Swift gets PR - good PR if they get it right.
Swift gets direct feedback from users and potential users.
MHF gets a boost to its credibility and perceived value to users
Swift users get a more satisfying relationship with their chosen manufacturer.
It puts pressure on other converters and the dealers to emulate Swifts presence and that can only be to the good of the products and services throughout the industry
So although to some it might seem a one-sided relationship I believe that we all benefit to a greater or lesser extent.

Andy


----------



## dbh1961

Steamdrivenandy said:


> There are benefits to all parties through Swift group monitoring this site.
> Swift gets PR - good PR if they get it right.
> Swift gets direct feedback from users and potential users.
> MHF gets a boost to its credibility and perceived value to users
> Swift users get a more satisfying relationship with their chosen manufacturer.
> It puts pressure on other converters and the dealers to emulate Swifts presence and that can only be to the good of the products and services throughout the industry
> So although to some it might seem a one-sided relationship I believe that we all benefit to a greater or lesser extent.
> 
> Andy


Absolutely - especially the bit about other converters coming on board.

Full credit to Swift, for their willingness to deal direct with us, the end customers.

Let's face it, we make our purchase decision based on the vehicle we like, plus the reputation of the converter. If Swift get those right, they'll get our business, regardless of which dealer we happen to use. The other converters are still sticking with the old business model, where their sales depend upon their dealers, and a bad dealer can taint the reputation of a good converter. Swift are making themselves immune from bad dealers, and that can only help.

Other converters, take note.


----------



## duds

I have made my comments on this Forum about Bolero model before but I am also worried about the aluminium side walls in durability compared to the standard GRP which may last and look better longer? Certainly I would imagine damage to aluminium side walls will entail a whole new side whilst GRP can be repaired.


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Aluminium sides*

Swift made the decision to move from GRP sides to aluminium sides to allow us to use metallic paint, this will give us more choices in the future. Another factor was that we can acheive a high gloss finish on aluminium that cannot be acheived on GRP.

When we made this change, we also improved the specification of the aluminium to an increased thickness and hardness of the material.

Regarding the repairs, these are quite straightforward and can be carried out at a Bodyshop Repairer. A new side would only be required if there was major accident damage.

Regards
Kath


----------



## SwiftGroup

*thankyou*



stewartwebr said:


> I cannot fault the service I have received from Swift. Every member of the team has been extremely friendly and efficient in dealing with the small issues I have had. They are a credit to the industry and setting standards of customer care that have never been seen before.
> I have owned 3 new Swift vehicles and will certainly be replacing my current van with a new Swift when the time comes.
> 
> Peter,
> 
> One suggestion I would make, and it is a suggestion and not a criticism. I observed an access door which is fitted as standard to the drawer unit in the rear lounge of Swift Caravans. It looks the same unit. The hatch is almost floor level under the pull out slats for the bed. I thought what a great idea. On looking at my 630L I see it's a bit of a wasted space. You can sort of access it from the side lockers from the back, but no way could it be used as storage. As you are more than aware any space is valuable space in a Motorhome, so perhaps this could be adopted.
> 
> My thoughts around making a suggestion are around if we all made little suggestions it could improve the product and allow the designers to get a feel for what the customer sees as important and more importantly make a product they may buy.
> 
> Wishing all members a Very Merry Christmas
> 
> Stewart


Thanks Stewart,I will discuss with my design team.Merry Christmas.Peter


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Spacerunner said:


> grahamw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Spacerunner
> 
> I think if you read this thread carefully you'll find that "just one small design fault" has not evolved into a long list. Contributors from owners of Boleros in this thread has resulted in very little negative comment and much praise. If you look through the thread in detail you'll find comment from Peter Smith at Swift encouraging Bolero owners to make critical comment about the vehicles. Its refreshing to have a voice in this way and I'm sure this feedback is valued.
> 
> Having enjoyed caravans and lately motorhomes for many years I'm wise enough now to know that what might not suit me is perfect for somebody else. The fact that you are now "going back to the drawing board" suggest that the absolutely perfect motorhome still eludes you. We have a lot in common but I do feel that I'm getting pretty close.
> 
> Graham
> 
> 
> 
> I have read this topic extremely carefully, hence my comments. I think the Bolero is a fine product, which is why I was checking one out. The high level of PR that Swift are getting from this site may well be a deciding factor if and when I consider changing my present 'van. But let's remember this is a PR exercise, however charming and efficient the Swift team are.
> However, the 'van I looked at was the classical caravan layout, two front benches and rear kitchen, which Swift have been doing for donkey years with front access to the underbed storage, why go backwards now?
Click to expand...

There are a number of variations of the Bolero and the new Voyager which should suit everyones tastes. Check the options on Swift's website or come and talk to us.

Yes it may well be a PR excercise from Swift being on here, *but they do monitor posts and BOTHER to respond and SORT problems out*.

PR = public (customer) relations = consultation and conciliation not 'HIS' "heads in sand" like so many others.

Don't see any other converters bothering or any other dealers either, at least *we* hold our heads up to be shot at if its required.

Happy Xmas, buy a Swift and have back up!

Regards


----------



## SwiftGroup

*PR*



Spacerunner said:


> grahamw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Spacerunner
> 
> I think if you read this thread carefully you'll find that "just one small design fault" has not evolved into a long list. Contributors from owners of Boleros in this thread has resulted in very little negative comment and much praise. If you look through the thread in detail you'll find comment from Peter Smith at Swift encouraging Bolero owners to make critical comment about the vehicles. Its refreshing to have a voice in this way and I'm sure this feedback is valued.
> 
> Having enjoyed caravans and lately motorhomes for many years I'm wise enough now to know that what might not suit me is perfect for somebody else. The fact that you are now "going back to the drawing board" suggest that the absolutely perfect motorhome still eludes you. We have a lot in common but I do feel that I'm getting pretty close.
> 
> Graham
> 
> 
> 
> I have read this topic extremely carefully, hence my comments. I think the Bolero is a fine product, which is why I was checking one out. The high level of PR that Swift are getting from this site may well be a deciding factor if and when I consider changing my present 'van. But let's remember this is a PR exercise, however charming and efficient the Swift team are.
> However, the 'van I looked at was the classical caravan layout, two front benches and rear kitchen, which Swift have been doing for donkey years with front access to the underbed storage, why go backwards now?
Click to expand...

I am sorry you think we are on a PR stunt I suppose only time will show you different.Not once Have I tried to promote my company .I and my team are MHF participants for many reasons but the main benefit is the interaction we have with our customers. Merry christmas.Peter.


----------



## Spacerunner

I am sorry you think we are on a PR stunt I suppose only time will show you different.Not once Have I tried to promote my company .I and my team are MHF participants for many reasons but the main benefit is the interaction we have with our customers. Merry christmas.Peter 

The words 'stunt' and 'exercise' have a different connotation to me. I, like many other members here welcome your input. You may not have consciously promoted your company, but by just being here and giving us some positive feedback, and taking part in our discussions, you have achieved exactly that. I'm certainly not knocking you or your company, indeed you have made quite an impression on many of us, as have John's Cross Motorhomes. We all hope that your two companies are the first of many to take part in these debates and help to remove the 'anxst' out of motorhome ownership.


----------



## grahamw

Hi Peter

Under your comment regarding Swift's motivation for using this site you quote my posting along with someone elses and lump us both together in rejecting the supposition that Swift's contribution to this site is a "PR stunt". Because I'm quoted I'm not sure whether you perceive me as holding that view.

I did comment to the effect that Swift's contributions to this site has a PR benefit for the company. But can I add that the PR is a resultant bonus which accrues only from a first class customer care service. As I said earlier you can't fake customer care you have to deliver it and that you certainly have done.

I hope this clarifies my viewpoint, if needed, of the excellent customer care service that Swift now provide.

Best wishes to you Peter and all your hard working staff.

Graham


----------



## Penquin

I continue to be VERY impressed by the way that Swift respond to points made on this forum; this has to be an outstanding example of "Best practice" that other manufacturers in many other fields could, and should, copy. Well done to Swift, we are very happy with our '03 reg Kontiki 615 but if in the position of looking for a replacement vehicle would certainly consider the Swift attitude to be a unique selling point. Good PR yes, but good PR is what will attract customers now and in the future, conversely companies that do not have that reputation need to consider what they are losing out on. Buying a motorhome is a major investment and aftersales service from the manufacturer counts very heavily in these days of "extended warranties" (which are often not worth the paper they are written on as we found to our cost). Well done Swift, you should be proud to be the leaders (No I don't work for them!).


----------



## SwiftGroup

*PR*



Spacerunner said:


> I am sorry you think we are on a PR stunt I suppose only time will show you different.Not once Have I tried to promote my company .I and my team are MHF participants for many reasons but the main benefit is the interaction we have with our customers. Merry christmas.Peter
> 
> The words 'stunt' and 'exercise' have a different connotation to me. I, like many other members here welcome your input. You may not have consciously promoted your company, but by just being here and giving us some positive feedback, and taking part in our discussions, you have achieved exactly that. I'm certainly not knocking you or your company, indeed you have made quite an impression on many of us, as have John's Cross Motorhomes. We all hope that your two companies are the first of many to take part in these debates and help to remove the 'anxst' out of motorhome ownership.


No problems I know what you mean I just think this Forum is blxxdy great for this type of dialogue and it has transformed the way Swift work.I have staff members who are so enthused that they can interact with customers in this new way and take daily constructive criticism of design ideas to their daily meeting with the production /quality/design/engineering teams there is not one person within Swift who has not heard about the forum.Peter.


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Thankyou*



grahamw said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Under your comment regarding Swift's motivation for using this site you quote my posting along with someone elses and lump us both together in rejecting the supposition that Swift's contribution to this site is a "PR stunt". Because I'm quoted I'm not sure whether you perceive me as holding that view.
> 
> I did comment to the effect that Swift's contributions to this site has a PR benefit for the company. But can I add that the PR is a resultant bonus which accrues only from a first class customer care service. As I said earlier you can't fake customer care you have to deliver it and that you certainly have done.
> 
> I hope this clarifies my viewpoint, if needed, of the excellent customer care service that Swift now provide.
> 
> Best wishes to you Peter and all your hard working staff.
> 
> Graham


Thankyou Graham.Merry christmas to you and family.Peter.


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Thankyou*



Penquin said:


> I continue to be VERY impressed by the way that Swift respond to points made on this forum; this has to be an outstanding example of "Best practice" that other manufacturers in many other fields could, and should, copy. Well done to Swift, we are very happy with our '03 reg Kontiki 615 but if in the position of looking for a replacement vehicle would certainly consider the Swift attitude to be a unique selling point. Good PR yes, but good PR is what will attract customers now and in the future, conversely companies that do not have that reputation need to consider what they are losing out on. Buying a motorhome is a major investment and aftersales service from the manufacturer counts very heavily in these days of "extended warranties" (which are often not worth the paper they are written on as we found to our cost). Well done Swift, you should be proud to be the leaders (No I don't work for them!).


Thankyou for your support.Merry Christmas to you and your family.Peter.


----------



## colian

I must echo a number of other comments recently made. one of the main reasons we have ordered a new Swift Bolero to be delivered in March is the attitude of Swift on the site. How many offer manufacturers are putting their head above the sand.

I now know if I do have any questions when it arrives that I can get a straight answer from the Horses Mouth so to speak and not be fobbed off, that counts for a lot in my view.

Keep it up Swift you are in a unique position

Ian


----------



## SwiftGroup

*PR*



colian said:


> I must echo a number of other comments recently made. one of the main reasons we have ordered a new Swift Bolero to be delivered in March is the attitude of Swift on the site. How many offer manufacturers are putting their head above the sand.
> 
> I now know if I do have any questions when it arrives that I can get a straight answer from the Horses Mouth so to speak and not be fobbed off, that counts for a lot in my view.
> 
> Keep it up Swift you are in a unique position
> 
> Ian


Thankyou Ian,we will always try our best.Merry Christmas.Peter.


----------



## Briarose

Merry Christmas to all at Swfit from myself and my Husband and many thanks for all your help over these past few weeks it is appreciated.

Hope you have a rest over Christmas too.

Nette


----------



## 112265

I can admit having a dig at Swift due to paying out near 40K for a motorhome with serious failings (see my note Swift Bolero problems), I make no apology for this as their product was far from fit for purpose when I collected it. However once I got past the dealer, Swift took the van to their factory and returned it to me perfect, they kept me informed of progress every few days and we now enjoy the van for what it should have been 6 months ago. I feel Swift do have QA issues but more importantly the dealers should be noticing these at the PDI stage rather than sending out faulty products, its just as easy to turn them out right the first time. 

I feel very let down buy the poor service I received from the dealer, I also think Swift have been let down by the dealer. Again, once Swift were involved the problems got sorted to an acceptable standard. I would (and probably will) buy an other new Swift as they are great vans, I will research the dealership carefully next time however. Regards John


----------



## 96299

Hi

One of my neighbours have just been to europe for three weeks in a cc loaned swift kontiki 655s (I think thats the model).I couldn`t beleive the amount of faults on the vehicle,miles to many to list here and a 57 plate with around 1500 on the clock before he took off.I just kept shaking my head,I couldn`t beleive what i was seeing. 8O 

steve


----------



## Briarose

I can only say that I love our Bolero and in all honesty any minor probs have been sorted out quickly by Swift, but there is nothing major at at all...............the only major problem I have really is having to work and not being away in it all the time.


----------



## grahamw

Hi Chigman

Without detail your posting is not helpful. Loaned motorhomes are notorious for receiving abuse and it sometimes takes a lot of believing the state they will get into even after their first outing.

Graham


----------



## 96299

grahamw said:


> Hi Chigman
> 
> Without detail your posting is not helpful. Loaned motorhomes are notorious for receiving abuse and it sometimes takes a lot of believing the state they will get into even after their first outing.
> 
> Graham


It was a caravan club unit with just 1500 on the clock when he got it.As I said,to much to list (haven`t got that sort of time)but basicaly the outside trim was coming off from lots of doors and lockers,just coming off in the hand and haveing to push them back on.
The trim around the luton was coming adrift where a fixing had failed.Indeed,it looked like the hole was to big for the fixing.These as you see are all on the outside of the vehicle of which there are many more as well.the whole van just looked cheap and nasty.Not my cup of tea anyway.

steve


----------

